

Big (and non-computable) Numbers - bcater
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html

======
mgreenbe
This is surprisingly approachable. It's fun (and flattering, I suppose) to see
computability explained in a broader context.

It makes me wonder: what is the lambda-calculus equivalent of the busy beaver?
Number of normal-order steps before normalization (for a given program size)?
Are the LCBB numbers different for different evaluation orders? What metric do
you use for program size: depth? Number of lambdas?

